# Question about my af



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

I am beginning to wonder if I am experiencing a very early miscarriage. (If the thread needs to be moved, mods, please do it!) This month's af is like none I have ever had. To start with the severe cramps have lasted 4 days so far, instead of tapering off after day 2 and there has been occasional pain farther up than usual too. I also have much heavier bleeding for longer than normal, more little clots, and it has stayed bright red all four days, instead of lightening up and then turning brown like usual.
I thought I was pregnant shortly before this period started, and it started late. But I didn't test.
Is it even possible to know if I lost a baby at this stage? It would only have been about 1 1/2-2 weeks along. Or maybe is it just hormones--I'm still nursing ds 13 mo.


----------



## Shakti (Nov 20, 2001)

cappuccinosmom, I am sorry that your queston went unanswered for so long.







Yes, it does sound like you may have had a very early miscarriage. At this point, it may be hard to tell for sure. Did you ever take an HPT? If it was an early m/c, there may still be enough HCG in your system to show a positive test. But there may not be, too, so that would be inconclusive.

You may want to post this over in Pregnancy and Birth Loss to see what they think. I have had a m/c, but mine wasn't until 7 weeks, and I definitely knew that I was pregnant - positive HPT, morning sickness, the whole thing.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

I was just talking to my sister about this very topic. I too was experiencing a strange af. Mine usually lasts 6 days and on day 3 it was tapering off. I got real crampy and my back hurt (not normal), I felt feverish too. Then all of a sudden I felt this release and a little clot came out and I started flowing again. Now, I have been single and celebate mama for over a year, so I couldn't have been pg. However, my sister is a nurse and she said that sometimes your body will create a false pg and try to implant itself and then aborts itself. She said sometimes people can carry these false pgs for several months. ( I can't remember the medical term for it) Maybe that is what happened to you as well?


----------



## cappuccinosmom (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. It finished up and I'm feeling fine now. I would be sad if it were a m/c, but I didn't test, so I guess I will never know.









I hadn't thought it might be a false pg. I had one actually a few months pp. Feeling "kicks" and everything.







: If it was that again, I'm glad it didn't stay.


----------



## Sarah and Brandon (Mar 19, 2004)

Lilmiss'mama it is a chemical pregnancy.

I had a m/c at the end of last year. I didn't know I was pg.(lost track of my cycle and thought I was on schedule) I was 6 weeks. I woke up in the middle of the night with terrible cramps. The cramps turned into early labor contrx.(or at least that is what they felt like) They hurt so bad that I was shaking and sweating. I too felt very feverish. I called my doc since knew this wasn't normal and it turned out after a trip to the ER I was m/cing. it hurt a ton. Just like labor. But that was just me. I think that everyone is different. Maybe it was just a weird cycle. I hope that is all that it was.









Sarah


----------

